# 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input 
Possible Symptoms 
unknown 
Possible Causes 
Open circuit in harness 
Improper harness connection 
Sensor signal short to power 
G42 faulty 
Control Module faulty 
Possible Solutions 
Check wiring and connections 
Check / Replace G42 
Check / Replace Controle Module 
What and where is the G42? Is it the MAF or is it the sensor on the throttle body? I recently had my ECU swapped (old one burned out), my throttle body was replaced, fuel pump relay replaced and my MAF was also replaced. The shop where i got the stuff replaced at gave me 6 month warranty on the stuff. Although i really hate that shop, if any of these is damaged I want them to honor the warranty and replace it. 
I got the car two months ago and when i left the dumbasses left the 2nd O2 sensor harness hanging and it tore so they had to fix that. Ever since then, ive had a CEL. 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...tions


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input (teknoracing)*








TTT


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

Anyone?


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

Its the sensor on the throttle body. It gets dirty alot, ive seen that code on my dtc's before. I just cleaned it with MAF cleaner, and it worked fine. Its just one hex bolt that holds it on 5.5mm i think(not sure though).


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

Is this part replaceable or would i need to buy the whole throttle body http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif ? I know its expensive.


----------



## 02GTIFREESKIER (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (teknoracing)*

The part itself is replaceable. And probably pretty cheap(its tiny). Just make sure you bring the part itself into the parts guy so they dont give you the wrong one.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (02GTIFREESKIER)*

I replced the sensor and I still have the CEL.








What else can i do?


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

Go to autozone and ask for a CEL scanner and clear it and see if the check engine light comes back.

If you think u fixed the problem that is. It may take a couple of cycles before it clears. Or maybe there is another problem. Get the scanner and read the codes.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (1.8Tjettta01)*

I already cleared the code and it comes back on the 2nd time i start the car. Same code.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input (teknoracing)*

What do these mean and how do i check and fix? 
Sensor signal short to power and Open circuit in harness


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

Hoping for some late night and/or early morning help. Good night from the west coast.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

HELP!!!!!


----------



## the_q_jet (Mar 19, 2005)

its a VW live with the darn CEL.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: (the_q_jet)*

I have before and for 2 months my car was in the shop, after about $1800 in parts and labor. Burnt ECU, new MAF, New TB, and new wiring.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (IAT) Sensor 1 Circuit (G42): High Input (teknoracing)*

i have the same problem with my vr6 i dont get it...... it is pissing me off. i first got the p0103 code witch means that you maf just died so i replaced it thinking that that would fix the prob. it made it worse then i got the p0113 after that. idk wtf is going on it makes no since right after i replace it. well i cant even drive the car when the maf is pluged in i have to unplug it (witch runs like crap) keep me poseted i have feel your pain (i think i am going to take everything of of my intake and clean it and see if it helps.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

BUMP for some more help. thanks guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

bump cleaned out my air intake still nothing. but i think i have a lead on mine i think the maf is bad because the iat is the same part???? i didnt know that. so maybe i buy a new maf and see what happens. buti need the $$$


----------



## bpfoley (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

have you checked the wiring harness to the sensor? Sounds like there is a crack or break somewhere in it causing signal degradation and erroneous readings. Follow the entire wiring back to the ECU if needed. Get a multimeter.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (bpfoley)*

i checked the oms in my wiring harness and it is within the guidelines of the manual. but i dont know if there is anything else to look for.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

I really hope my MAF isnt bad. I will try to check it today.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

BUMP
Dose your car still run with the maf unplugged i mean mine dose but it lags a little bit.







still not getting anywhere with it.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

BUMP


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

Checked all the connections and im still stumped.








Anyone in so-cal with vagcom can/want to help me out?


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

Well I still haven't got another maf i wish i could get tits fixed


----------



## 1.8Tjettta01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

Just replace the MAF!!! here , i bought this one when mine died.

http://www.autopartswarehouse....=true
its cheap and its better than the BOSCH one. my gas mileage increased, this isn't my 2 cents either. i'm serious.
i was getting lean and rich codes at the same time.
dissconnect the battery and install! your good!


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (1.8Tjettta01)*

I got it after ripping apart my intake and putting it all back togeather and cleaning the hole damn thing. i broke down and spoke with my repair guy. he gave my another maf and he said see if it works. cleared the codes installed it started it never had a problem since. he told me that even if it is a new one they still have rejects because none of there are really new there just rebuilds. so this looks like something that we might have to fight more than once.


----------



## teknoracing (Mar 31, 2004)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

I cleaned the MAF and sensors with Alcohol and nothing. Then two coilpacks blew. I replaced all four with new ones. Then after my battery just gives out. Doesnt hold charge but, eh!!! what can you do, its about 72K and 4 years old. 
Still have my CEL. Should I check the connections at my ECU? 
I also have a code for faulty control module.


----------



## sam51032003 (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (teknoracing)*

i wouldn't check the ecu because its strong connection. but i really dont know what to tell you. i talked to my mechanic but your problem (but he is fing useless).
also on other good news 575$ later after my rack just a blew up. thanks to my mechanic famous last words "i just added some fluid in it its not leaking bad". (fing moron)








well i hope the best of luck to you. after i got mine working right it was amazing the difference.


----------



## dubnpain (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)*

just to bring an older thread back to life. i am also getting P0113 after installing a brand new MAF. thought maybe it was the wrong one but part number is exact. curious if people are getting faulty MAF right off the line?..


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2002)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (dubnpain)*

Sorry to bump this post but I too am having the same code. I just shaved my engine bay put everything back together and got this code. I am using aftermarket intake and a MOFO MAF housing. The car stays is 5psi limp. If I unplug the MAF it still stays in limp. Is this the MAF or the IAT going bad? I have cleaned both with no success.


----------



## botkiller (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (SMOOTH)*

Did you ever have any luck on this? I'm having the same issue on a 98 GTI VR6, I know this thread is for the 1.8 but it's the most relevant one I've found to this issue so far. 
If you've had any luck I'd be super grateful to find out what you did; thanks.


----------



## chasemydub (Jan 5, 2011)

Omg I'm having the same problem. Its been driving me CRAZY!!!!!


----------



## sea.work602 (3 mo ago)

teknoracing said:


> *Re: 16497/P0113 - Intake Air Temperature (sam51032003)* I really hope my MAF isnt bad. I will try to check it today.


 Did you ever find your issue having the same issue with awm fwd a4 but I think it could be the wiring harness I replaced the fuel pump relay and the other 2 ecm relays but still same problem IAT sensor is reading at 178 degrees car won’t start due to it did live reading it’s the only thing that could cause no spark at a lost car worked fine befor I changed the wiring harness and it has a 2ap delete I’m thinking that could be the cause half way took apart the wiring harness nervous to go any further really need advice I’m currently on the fence of buying an oem harness but they are very expensive already put lots of money in this car


----------

